# KA24E lifter replacement



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

This is my first time on here, and I sure could use some help. I have a 1996 Nissan Pickup with a KA24E motor. I had the motor rebuilt a few months ago. It had a lifter tick before, and I didn't realize they don't replace them in a rebuild. I have purchased lifters for my truck, and do not know if they need to be primed before installing. If so then how? The lifters are not assembled either. There is two peices and a wire clip. Not sure how to put those together either. I really thought they would be assembled already. Thanks for any help.
Jason


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen lifters sold separately for a KA24E. The only way I've ever seen them available is as part of the rocker arm assembly.


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought them at Carquest. They are made by Elgin Industries. Part number HL - 9027S. That is what they sold me. Another shop did try to sell me them with the rocker arms. It was $80 for just the lifters. Would be $429 with the rocker arms. How does that sound to you?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Make sure the lifters are filled with oil before installing them.

If they are apart now (never heard of that before either), then submerge them in good 5W30 oil, fit the two halves together, then snap the "keeper spring" in place so they don't come back apart.

You could also assemble them outside of the oil, but then you'd need to let them sit in the oil for a couple of days to give the oil time to seep in.


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks jp2code. I have tried to research it myself, but couldn't find a definite answer for a KA24E. I have always used Valvoline oil. Is that good for these engines, or do you recommend something else?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any 5W30 oil will work just fine. I still have my doubts on the lifters, but I don't have a Carquest catalog. Hopefully, they didn't sell you V6 lifters! Even so, $80/set is really cheap for 12 hydraulic lifters! I can't find a listing anywhere online for KA24E lifters; all I can find it rocker arms. 
I know there are some people that have disassembled the rocker arms and cleaned them out and re-installed the original lifters. They say it's really tedious to do. Hope it all works out for you. I


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks, but now you have me worried. I guess I will see once I get in there. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, a KA24E lifter is tiny...less than a 1/2" in diameter, if that. If the lifter body is around 3/4" to an inch in diameter, it's likely a V6 lifter.


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

I really appreciate all of your help. They are just a tad under half of an inch in diameter. Seems like life is crazy busy, and keeping me from replacing them. I hope to do it within the next week or so. I am not much of a mechanic so if you have ANY pointers or insight I will gladly receive anything. Also I am reading in a lot of places that a Nissan oil filter is best for this truck. I don't live anywhere close to a Nissan dealership. Do you have any idea how I could order one, or even the part number by chance?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Nissan oil filter is #15208-55Y00. While I prefer Nissan filters, they are not a necessity. A number of aftermarket oil filters will work just fine, including Purolator, NAPA or Wix, and Mann. I use Purolator Pure One when I run out of Nissan filters. You can order Nissan filters online from various Nissan dealers, such as CourtesyParts.com, and even on Ebay. I usually get the drain plug gaskets in bulk on Ebay; they come in packs of 10, 20, 30...and they also work on the A/T drain plug, if you have an auto tranny. Just search for Nissan 11026-01M02. 
As far as the rocker arms, there are four, different part numbers, depending on their location on the intake and exhaust shafts; in other words, don't mix them up! Also, don't be surprised if they tap like hell when you first start the engine and for several minutes afterwards. It takes a while for the lifters to fully pump up. Almost all KA24E engines tap to some degree. As we dealer techs used to put it,"The noise is built in at the factory!"


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate you sharing the knowledge you have. I have two more questions. Should I prime the lifters before I put them in, and do I need to put rtv on the rocker cover gasket?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If they are individual lifters, you should let them soak in oil. If you were installing new rocker arms, it probably wouldn't do any good as I don't think the oil would get through them just sitting in oil. I would install a new rocker cover gasket. They only place you need to put RTV is at the cam plugs; you'll see where the old RTV is at when you remove the gasket.


----------



## tjpennington (Jan 2, 2016)

You are awesome! Thank you so much!


----------

